
Flowblade – Free and Libre Video Editor - conductor
https://jliljebl.github.io/flowblade/
======
wjoe
Video editing software has always been somewhat lacking on Linux. None of the
big proprietary ones like Premiere or Final Cut are available on Linux, and
the open source options are mostly either missing features, buggy, hard to
use, or ancient and unsupported.

This certainly _looks_ quite professional and polished, but I can't speak for
the features and usability compared to other options.

------
spdustin
BlackMagic Design's DaVinci Resolve is free, and an amazing
NLE/compositing/mograph/color grading kit. Like Blender meets FCP.

Windows, MacOS, and Linux.

[https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/davinciresolve/](https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/davinciresolve/)

------
mrguyorama
How does this compare with Shotcut[0]? I just recently found out, through use,
that Shotcut does not have multiselect/multimove abilities, making it utterly
worthless for anything more complicated than one or two tracks of video.

[0]:[https://shotcut.org/](https://shotcut.org/)

------
matt_the_bass
This looks pretty cool. However I feel like if they want this to be adopted by
the mainstream population, they’ll need to add support for Mac And Windows. Or
at least an easy process to get this to run inside the Linux of this OS’s.

~~~
wjoe
Not sure how much they care about it getting widespread adoption, or if
they're just looking to fill a need that is lacking on Linux.

Kind surprising to see them only releasing it on Linux though, considering
it's built with Python and Gtk it should be easy enough to build on
Windows/Mac. Gtk is notoriously not great on other platforms though, and I
assume if it's a team of Linux users building it, they don't want to go to the
effort of building it for other platforms, let alone building multiple UI
stacks so that it looks good on every OS.

On the plus side, it's open source, so I'm sure they wouldn't object to
someone trying to build it for Windows/Mac, submitting a PR, or at least
reporting the specific issues that prevent it from working on other OSs. A
brief scan through their GitHub requests makes it look like they're not
against supporting other OSs, they just aren't interested in putting time into
it.

------
akeck
I was surprised to learn that many folks swear by Blender's NLE.

~~~
mattl
I edited a feature length movie using it. Most of the problems I encountered
were poor source footage, not Blender.

That said, adding things like titles and scrolling credits were unique
puzzles.

